# مولد مجاني مذهل + عجلة جاذبية فعالة !!!(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى تحدى جديد يأتى المخترع شتس كامبل الذى استطاع من خلال البحث لمدة ثلاث سنوات أن يتوصل إلى تحويل طاقة كهربية بمقدار مائة وات الى ثلاثة آلالاف وات كهربي
ففى التجربة العجيبة استطاع أن يستخدم محرك كهربي بقدرة 100 وات لانتاج كهرباء 3000 وات
وهى طاقة نظيفة وغير ملوثة للبيئة
وذلك عن طريق الطرد المركزى لعدد من العجلات وتشغيل مولد كهرباء بقدرة 3 كيلووات كهربي
وهو لايريد بيع المحرك ولكنه يريد أن يبلغ هذا العلم للناس
ويمكن الاستغناء عن المحرك الكهربي الصغير باستخدام عجلة جرافتى اللتى تعمل بتأثير الجاذبية الأرضية لإدارتها وهو له جهد في تنفيذ عجلة تعمل بالفعل 
المولد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgk0HfXhU9M&NR=1
العجلة الرهيبة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qyvX9j5i3U&feature=related
ولا عزاء لأصحاب قانون بقاء الطاقة الذي يفهم خطا ونجعله قيد فيما لم يجعل نفسه له قيد !


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يونيو 2010)

أخ إسلام
على حد علمي، أنت مهندس مدني
فلماذا تحاول نشر شائعات لا تعلم عنها إلا أقل القليل؟

أما النصيحة التي أوجهها لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أو يشاهد هذه الفيديوهات: اليوتيوب ليس مصدر موثق للمعلومات، ومثل هذا الاختراع، إن وجد، يعتبر نقلة في تاريخ البشرية، فلو حدث فلن نسمع عنه من خلال البوتيوب أو محطة تليفزيونية، وإنما ستتداول كل الدوريات العلمية "المحترمة" هذا الخبر الخارق


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

الزميل المحترم زملكاوي بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا تخصص مدني لكن من صغري مهتم بكافة العلوم المفيدة والجديدة 
كما أني درست مختلف التخصصات الهندسية في السنة الأولى من الهندسة وهذا قدر كافي يخول لي الكلام عن آلة بسيطة مثل عجلة الجاذبية 

نعم اليوتيوب مصدر غير علمي للمعلومات لكن العجلة أمامك والمخترع موجود وتم مناقشة اختراعه في الأخبار على قناة فضائية

وكما لا يخفى عليك أن الشركات الكبرى تستميت لجعل المخترعات التي تكبدها خسائر طي الكتمان والأدراج 
مثل شركات السيارات والبترول والأدوية إلخ 
فليس دليل أن أمر الاختراع لم ينتشر أنه فاشل 

وكنت أتمنى تكريس الجهد في البحث العلمي والمناقشة لهذا الاختراع بدل من محاولة إجهاضه


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يونيو 2010)

الجدل لا ينفع
ولن أجادلك، لأنك ستظل مقتنعا بوجهة نظرك
أوجه كلامي لمن يقرأ الموضوع ويشاهد الفيديوهات
بالتأكيد اليوتيوب قد يكون مصدر للمعلومات
ولكن العلم "الموثق" له مصادر أخرى غير اليوتيوب
هذا الفيديو لا يثبت أي شيء، الإثبات نجده في المراجع العلمية والدوريات العلمية المحترمة والمعترف بها
أنا لست مع أو ضد هذا الفيديو
كل ما في الأمر أن ما يدعيه الأخ إسلام ليس له أي سند علمي، وليس له إثبات
العلم ليس مقدس وما نعرفه الآن ربما كان خيال علمي منذ سنوات أو حتى ربما لم يخطر ببال أحد
ولكن أيضا ما نعرفه الآن علم مثبت وموثق
ونحن كمهندسين نتمتع بالتفكير العلمي علينا ألا نقبل إلا العلم المعتبر والمثبت
لذا فهذا الفيديو لا يثبت مولد مجاني أو محرك دائم الحركة، إلا إذا كان هناك إثبات علمي ومصدر معترف به
وإلى أن يوجد الإثبات والمصدر، لا يصح أن نعترف بمثل هذه الأشياء


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

ومين حضرتك عشان تعترف أو لا تعترف 
شكرًا لرأيك واحتفظ به لنفسك أنا أطرح مواضيعي لأصحاب الطموح فقط 
والأمل + التجربة خير من التثبيط +القعود 
ولو كل مخترع سمع كلام من يثبطه مثل تثبيطك هذا لما اخترع أحد شيئاً


----------



## meyousef (22 يونيو 2010)

:75:إلىالأخ إسلام علي :75:
أرجوك لاتهتم إلا برد يضيف لما تقوله أوتنقله 
ولولا أننى ألمس من الفاضل الخلوق د/محمد باشراحيل سعة أفق ورحابة صدر وحنو أب لما كنت أكتب أبدا أو أشارك فى أى مكان فيه أناس ينكرون ما نراه بأم أعيننا حقيقة واقعة 
وبالمناسبة يوجد فى مصر الآن منتج صينى عبارة عن دراجة تباع بحوالى ألف وثمانمائةجنيه مصرى وهى خير مثال لدحض أية أفكار أو مقالات تنكر وجود اوإمكانية تصنيع المولد أو لنقل الجهاز الذى ينتج أكثر مما يستهلك من



:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:



zamalkawi وإلى الأخ الفاضل
هل تعلم أنه يوجد فى الأسواق دراجة تعمل ببطارية صغيرة وموتور من الأنواع التى تسميت فى إثبات أنها مستحيلة 
هذه الدراجة لا تفرق عن الدراجة العادية سوى أنها مزودة بالموتور
((((((((((((((( الذى تنكر أنت والدكتور حسين ومن يفكر مثلكما أنه ممكن صنعه )))))))))))))))

وطبعا هذا المنج صينى فكرا وتصميما وإنتاجا وتسويقا 
وخلينا قاعدين نقول ونقول ونقول 
ولا مرة نفكر إزاى دا اتعمل ونخش فى مهاترات ومجادلات سوفسطائية عقيمة

رجاء كل الرجاء منك وممن ينكر ما هو واقع 
أن تتوقفوا عن الهجوم على أى فكرة من هذا القبيل 

يا سيدى الفاضل كم من اختراعات ومبتكرات بدأت أحلاما 
هل تدرى أن نقاشاتك وحواراتك أنت والدكتور حسين ومن يناصركما فد صرفتنى ---وأعتقد كثيرين غيرى--- عن هذذا المنتدى بالكامل لبعض الوقت ريثما يهدأ هذا الجدل المؤلم لى شخصيا ولمن يعتقدون مثلى أن أنه لا تعارض أبدا بين المخترعات أو لنقل الإبتكارات الحديثة التى نراها أمامن راى العين تمشى وتحمل أشخاصا متنوعى الحجم بمجرد أن يفتح مستعملها فتاحا يشبه مفتاح الكونتاكت بالسيارات 

وحتى فى حالة أن فرغت شحنة البطارية الملحقة يستطيع الشخص أن يحركها بالبدال لعدة أمتار فقط ثم يتركها تسير بدون أى مصدر خارجى 
صدقنى وصدق من يقول بأى جديد حتى يثبت العكس
وكن قوة مضافة ولاتكن قوة سالبة أومطروحة من المجموع 
لأنه كما تعلمون جميعا عند الاتحاد أكاد أجزم بل أقسم أن 1+1 يساوى دائما أكثر من اثنين 


الواقع أفضل وأصح دائما 


:5::5::5::5::5::5::5:


----------



## meyousef (22 يونيو 2010)

*:75:إلىالأخ إسلام علي :75:
أرجوك لاتهتم إلا برد يضيف لما تقوله أوتنقله 
ولولا أننى ألمس من الفاضل الخلوق د/محمد باشراحيل سعة أفق ورحابة صدر وحنو أب لما كنت أكتب أبدا أو أشارك فى أى مكان فيه أناس ينكرون ما نراه بأم أعيننا حقيقة واقعة 
وبالمناسبة يوجد فى مصر الآن منتج صينى عبارة عن دراجة تباع بحوالى ألف وثمانمائةجنيه مصرى وهى خير مثال لدحض أية أفكار أو مقالات تنكر وجود اوإمكانية تصنيع المولد أو لنقل الجهاز الذى ينتج أكثر مما يستهلك من



:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:



zamalkawi وإلى الأخ الفاضل
هل تعلم أنه يوجد فى الأسواق دراجة تعمل ببطارية صغيرة وموتور من الأنواع التى تسميت فى إثبات أنها مستحيلة 
هذه الدراجة لا تفرق عن الدراجة العادية سوى أنها مزودة بالموتور
((((((((((((((( الذى تنكر أنت والدكتور حسين ومن يفكر مثلكما أنه ممكن صنعه )))))))))))))))

وطبعا هذا المنج صينى فكرا وتصميما وإنتاجا وتسويقا 
وخلينا قاعدين نقول ونقول ونقول 
ولا مرة نفكر إزاى دا اتعمل ونخش فى مهاترات ومجادلات سوفسطائية عقيمة

رجاء كل الرجاء منك وممن ينكر ما هو واقع 
أن تتوقفوا عن الهجوم على أى فكرة من هذا القبيل 

يا سيدى الفاضل كم من اختراعات ومبتكرات بدأت أحلاما 
هل تدرى أن نقاشاتك وحواراتك أنت والدكتور حسين ومن يناصركما فد صرفتنى ---وأعتقد كثيرين غيرى--- عن هذذا المنتدى بالكامل لبعض الوقت ريثما يهدأ هذا الجدل المؤلم لى شخصيا ولمن يعتقدون مثلى ------أن أنه لا تعارض أبدا بين المخترعات أو لنقل الإبتكارات الحديثة التى نراها أمامنا راى العين تمشى وتحمل أشخاصا متنوعى الحجم بمجرد أن يفتح مستعملها فتاحا يشبه مفتاح الكونتاكت بالسيارات 

وحتى فى حالة أن فرغت شحنة البطارية الملحقة يستطيع الشخص أن يحركها بالبدال لعدة أمتار فقط ثم يتركها تسير بدون أى مصدر خارجى أقول لا تعارض بينها وبين قانون بقاء الطاقة-------
صدقنى وصدق من يقول بأى جديد حتى يثبت العكس
وكن قوة مضافة ولاتكن قوة سالبة أومطروحة من المجموع 
لأنه كما تعلمون جميعا عند الاتحاد أكاد أجزم بل أقسم أن 1+1 يساوى دائما أكثر من اثنين 


الواقع أفضل وأصح دائما *

استميحكم العذر فى الأخطاء الإملائية نتيجة السرعة والانفعال الشديد


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2010)

*لماذا نبتعد عندما تظهر حقائق*



meyousef قال:


> *:75:إلىالأخ إسلام علي :75:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز مهندس ميكانيك يوسف المحترم
قبل ان تنفعل وتهاجمنا أرجوك اذهب الى الرابط التالي وتابعه جيدا وأجبني هناك :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976-4.html

فهل تتحمل أنت واسلام علي مسؤولية من تشجعهم على المخاطرة المميتة والأوهام الفاشلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ساموك (22 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ إسلام
> ...
> أما النصيحة التي أوجهها لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أو يشاهد هذه الفيديوهات: اليوتيوب ليس مصدر موثق للمعلومات، ومثل هذا الاختراع، إن وجد، يعتبر نقلة في تاريخ البشرية، فلو حدث فلن نسمع عنه من خلال البوتيوب أو محطة تليفزيونية، وإنما ستتداول كل الدوريات العلمية "المحترمة" هذا الخبر الخارق



أرجو من الأخ زملكاوي أن يتكرم بإفادتنا بأسماء بعض من الدوريات العلمية "المحترمة" التي يطلع هو عليها باستمرار ويثق بها كي بتسنى لنا نحن أيضا أن نستفيد منها..

وأوجه الشكر لـ د. حسين على خوفه النبيل على حياة أعضاء المنتدى من الخطر. بالمناسبة أنا أيضا أعرف شخصا مات في مطبخه وهو يعد الحساء!


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يونيو 2010)

بعيدا عن الجدل العقيم، فأنا لن أشترك في جدل وسفسطة، أود أن أوضح نقطة
أنا، وأيضا غيري ممن يبدون رافضون لمثل هذه المحركات، لست فعليا رافضا لها
بل على العكس، أعتقد أن في مثل هذه المحركات خيرا كبيرا للبشرية
ولكن معرفتي المحدودة بهذه المحركات ومعرفتي المحدودة بالعلم الهندسي تؤكد لي أن مثل هذه المحركات لم تكن
بالتأكيد هناك قصور في علمي، لذا أرجو ممن يروج لهذه المحركات أن ييتعد عن الشائعات، وأن يمدنا بالعلم الذي يثرينا، وليس الأخبار الغير موثقة
هذا يعني شيئين
أولا: إثبات علمي لأن هذه المحركات تعمل، أما خرق القوانين المعروفة حاليا، بدون إثبات أنها لا تنطبق، فهذا لا يصح علميا
ثانيا: أن تكون الأخبار عن صنع مثل هذه المحركات منشورة في مصادر محترمة معترف بها، فما أكثر المصادر التي تنشر أخبارا كاذبة، إما بسبب جهل الناشر أو بسبب الجشع والرغبة في الكسب من وراء الأخبار المغلوطة

كما قلت في البداية، لا أريد أن أدخل في جدل، وهذا للأسف ما يحاول السيد ساموك أن يجرني إليه، فهو يقول أنه تخرج تحت إشرافه 192 مهندسا محترما، ومعنى هذا أنه بالتأكيد يعلم ماذا تعني دورية علمية محترمة، ويعلم أين يجد أخبارا عن مثل هذه المحركات في الدوريات المحترمة، إن وجدت أساسا
فلنرتق قليلا، نحن لسنا أطفالا ليكون هكذا مستوى الحوار


----------



## meyousef (22 يونيو 2010)

د حسين 
عضو فعال جداً
تحية طيبة
أرجو ألا تتسرعوا 
نريد توضيحات عن الخبر للمتابعة ..... والأمر مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
وفى كل من يبشر بجديد 
ولا تستعجل الرد والقول بأنه مستحيل 
هو انت موجود فى المنتدى مخصوص عشان تقول لا لا لا لا لا لا 
ياراجل 

يادكتور

يامحترم 
كفاية حرام عليك كلما فتحت أى من موضوعات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة أجدك تقول لأى كان ولأى موضوع
انت فاتح على المنتدى ومنتظر أى خبر جديد عشان تقول
لا 
لا 
لا 
لا لا لا لا لا 
امسك قلمك شوية وانتظر 
وإن غدا لناظره قريب إن شاء الله العلى القدير تصدق باللى خلقك وخلق الكون كله 
والله العظيم فائدتك الوحيدة فى المنتدى ----بالنسبة لى طبعا وأعتقد كثيرين مثلى-------هى التصميم أكثر وأكثر وأكثر على المضى قدما فى تجاربنا بعون الله وبتوفيقه وفى أسوأ الأحوال بإذن الواحد القهار سأبدا بطريقة الهندسة العكسية 
بس ياريت ساعتها أشوفك لسه فى المنتدى 
(((((((((( طبعا انت دكتور زى ما بتعرف نفسك وطبعا تعرف وإن لم تكن تعرف أو تناسيت أو ... أو... فاعرف وثق تماما وتأكد أن ما أفوله لك ولغيرك لا ينقص أبدا أو يقلل من احترامى لشخصك ولجميع من بالمنتدى من منتسبيين ومشرفين و.......... بل كل من ساهم فى هذه النعمة أل وهى التواصل مع بعضنا وكل فى مكانه ))))))))))))


----------



## meyousef (22 يونيو 2010)

د حسين 
عضو فعال جداً
تحية طيبة
أرجو ألا تتسرعوا 
نريد توضيحات عن الخبر للمتابعة ..... والأمر مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
وفى كل من يبشر بجديد 
ولا تستعجل الرد والقول بأنه مستحيل 
هو انت موجود فى المنتدى مخصوص عشان تقول لا لا لا لا لا لا 
ياراجل 

يادكتور

يامحترم 
كفاية حرام عليك كلما فتحت أى من موضوعات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة أجدك تقول لأى كان ولأى موضوع لا لا لا لا لا 
انت فاتح على المنتدى ومنتظر أى خبر جديد عشان تقول
لا 
لا 
لا 
لا لا لا لا لا 
امسك قلمك شوية وانتظر 
وإن غدا لناظره قريب إن شاء الله العلى القدير تصدق باللى خلقك وخلق الكون كله 
والله العظيم فائدتك الوحيدة فى المنتدى ----بالنسبة لى طبعا وأعتقد كثيرين مثلى-------هى التصميم أكثر وأكثر وأكثر على المضى قدما فى تجاربنا بعون الله وبتوفيقه وفى أسوأ الأحوال بإذن الواحد القهار سأبدا بطريقة الهندسة العكسية 
بس ياريت ساعتها أشوفك لسه فى المنتدى 
(((((((((( طبعا انت دكتور زى ما بتعرف نفسك وطبعا تعرف وإن لم تكن تعرف أو تناسيت أو ... أو... فاعرف وثق تماما وتأكد أن ما أفوله لك ولغيرك لا ينقص أبدا أو يقلل من احترامى لشخصك ولجميع من بالمنتدى من منتسبيين ومشرفين و.......... بل كل من ساهم فى هذه النعمة أل وهى التواصل مع بعضنا وكل فى مكانه ))))))))))))


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2010)

> *أخي العزيز مهندس ميكانيك يوسف المحترم
> قبل ان تنفعل وتهاجمنا أرجوك اذهب الى الرابط التالي وتابعه جيدا وأجبني هناك :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976-4.html
> 
> فهل تتحمل أنت واسلام علي مسؤولية من تشجعهم على المخاطرة المميتة والأوهام الفاشلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*​


الأخ الكريم 
ما علاقة الهيدروجين وخطورته بكلامي ؟
أثناء قيادتك للسيارة أنت في خطر أيضًا فهل نترك استعمال السيارات ؟
هل نوقف البحث العلمي من أجل خطورته في بعض الأحيان ؟
لن يموت أحد قبل أن يستوفي أجله 

لازات لا أدري هذا الكم الكبير من التثبيط عن البحث والتجربة

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

الأخ الكريم يوسف هل من صور أو بيانات أكثر عن العجل الصيني الذي ذكرته ؟


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2010)

*قرأنا وسمعنا مثل ذلك الكثير*



meyousef قال:


> د حسين
> عضو فعال جداً
> تحية طيبة
> أرجو ألا تتسرعوا
> ...


 
أخي العزيز مهندس ميكانيك يوسف 
تحية طيبة أشكرك على تحملك لنا ولسوء سلوكنا ... انا لم أتسرع لأنه ليس هذه المرة الأولى لمناقشة هذا الموضوع....بل المرة الأكثر من خمسين في هذا المنتدى ...
واقولها وبكل ثقة ((( المحرك دائم الحركة مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل ))) وهذا ليس قولي بل قول كل علماء العالم العاقلين ...
أما موضوع ان غدا لناظره قريب ::: فلقد انتظر العالم هذا الفعل أكثر من ستمئة عام 
ولا بأس سننتظرك.... شكرا لك​


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> واقولها وبكل ثقة ((( المحرك دائم الحركة مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل ))) وهذا ليس قولي بل قول كل علماء العالم العاقلين ...


ولنفرض أنه مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل 
ما الذي يجعلك تغضب وتحارب من يسعى فيه ؟
هل طلب أحد من حضرتك قرض ليبدأ بحث عن المحرك ؟
أنا لا أفهم ما هذا


----------



## د حسين (24 يونيو 2010)

*النصيحة واجب*



إسلام علي قال:


> ولنفرض أنه مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل
> ما الذي يجعلك تغضب وتحارب من يسعى فيه ؟
> هل طلب أحد من حضرتك قرض ليبدأ بحث عن المحرك ؟
> أنا لا أفهم ما هذا


 
:56:النصيحة واجب:56:​


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> ما الذي يجعلك تغضب وتحارب من يسعى فيه ؟


من دعائ رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع


----------



## عادل 1980 (24 يونيو 2010)

الله يرحمنا


----------



## meyousef (24 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لبتوع النصيحة شكر الله لكم جميعا 

الأخ الكريم إسلام على بإذن الله سأحضر لك كل ما أستطيع 
وشكرا على الإصرار والتمسك بالحق 
طالما ليس على حساب أى من حقوق الآخرين


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة النصحاء مشكورين نصيحتكم وصلت تاكدوا من ذلك لا نرجوا إذا تكرار النصيحة كي لا نمل :56:
ويا ليت د حسين يقول لنا هو دكتور في إيه بالظبط 



meyousef قال:


> بالنسبة لبتوع النصيحة شكر الله لكم جميعا
> 
> الأخ الكريم إسلام على بإذن الله سأحضر لك كل ما أستطيع
> وشكرا على الإصرار والتمسك بالحق
> طالما ليس على حساب أى من حقوق الآخرين


شكرا أخي الكريم بانتظارك


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2010)

meyousef قال:


> وشكرا على الإصرار والتمسك بالحق
> طالما ليس على حساب أى من حقوق الآخرين


عندك حق أخ يوسف
لذا أنا مصر ومتمسك بالحق
من حقنا أن نشترك كمهندسين في حوار علمي
ومن حقي في الحوار العلمي أن أطلب إثباتا
ومن حقى على مروجي الإشاعات والمدعين أن أطالب بمصدر نعترف به كمهندسين
التمسك بالحق والإصرار عليه صعب، ولكني سأحاول ألا أمل، وسأحاول أن أصمد
فمن استهزاء إلى اتهامات وقذف إلى حوار طرشان، إلى عدم احترام، إلى تجاهل وتعمد عدم الرد، إلى استعمال لغة غير مفهومة للتشويش، كل هذه الأشياء بدأت أعتاد عليها، لكن الصمود يحتاج إلى ما هو أكبر من الاعتياد
أطلب منكم أن تدعوا لي بالتوفيق والهداية، فالأمر ليس سهلا


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله !
الداء اللي به جابه علينا 
يا مثبت العقل والدين !!


> * ومن حقى على مروجي الإشاعات والمدعين أن أطالب بمصدر نعترف به كمهندسين*


البينة عليك 
فين الإثبات إن العجلة لن تعمل


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2010)

وأين إثباتك أنت أنها تعمل؟؟؟
إثباتي معروف، قانون بقائ الطاقة
وأنت تقول


إسلام علي قال:


> ولا عزاء لأصحاب قانون بقاء الطاقة



والاختراع وفقا لوصفك يخرق بوضوح قانون بقائ الطاقة
وقانون بقائ الطاقة موجود في كل المراجع، ولو أردت مرجعا به هذا القانون، سهلة، أضع لك واحدا
فهل تريد إثباتا أكثر؟

ما هو إثباتك أنت؟؟


----------



## mokkhtar (24 يونيو 2010)

أخ مهندس إسلام،هل رأيتنا ذهبنا إلى قسمك الهندسة المدنية وناقشنا هناك؟؟
أكيد لا لأننا لا نعرف إلا القليل عنها ،وها أنت هنا تناقش دكاترة قضوا أعوام في دراسة الإختصاص
إن كنت تظن هذا الإختصاص هو ثقافة عامة فأنت مخطئ


----------



## د حسين (24 يونيو 2010)

*المنطق العلمي*



إسلام علي قال:


> ويا ليت د حسين يقول لنا هو دكتور في إيه بالظبط
> 
> شكرا أخي الكريم بانتظارك


 
أخي العزيز:: الحمد لله :: أنا دكتور في المنطق العلمي الذي حرم منه الكثيرون وللأسف ..!...!..
اقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

وأي جامعة أخذت منها الدكتوراة د حسين ؟
وما هو المنطق العلمي ؟


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

mokkhtar قال:


> أخ مهندس إسلام،هل رأيتنا ذهبنا إلى قسمك الهندسة المدنية وناقشنا هناك؟؟
> أكيد لا لأننا لا نعرف إلا القليل عنها ،وها أنت هنا تناقش دكاترة قضوا أعوام في دراسة الإختصاص
> إن كنت تظن هذا الإختصاص هو ثقافة عامة فأنت مخطئ


إذا كان اعتراضك على شيء يستحق فأهلا 
أما تعترض على شيء لا يكلفك شيء ولم نطلب منك شيء فلا أعرف سبب سوى كراهية النجاح 
وخذ هذه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yRrOw2Ww&feature=related
وقل لقانون بقاء الطاقة أيها القانون أفتنا في عجلة تتحرك بلا وقود !!!!


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> إذا كان اعتراضك على شيء يستحق فأهلا
> أما تعترض على شيء لا يكلفك شيء ولم نطلب منك شيء فلا أعرف سبب سوى كراهية النجاح
> وخذ هذه
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yrrow2ww&feature=related
> وقل لقانون بقاء الطاقة أيها القانون أفتنا في عجلة تتحرك بلا وقود !!!!


 ولماذا أسأل قانون بقائ الطاقة أن يفتنا؟ لماذا لا أسأل البشر وأقول لهم أفتونا في "مهندس" يضع رابط على اليوتيوب ليقول أنه ينفي قانون بقائ الطاقة المذكور في كل المراجع الفيزيائية

أخي إسلام، أنا لا أتحدث في صحة أو خطئ قانون بقائ الطاقة، أنا أتحدث عن الأسلوب العلمي، هل اليوتيوب هو مصدر الحكم على القوانين الفيزيائية أم التجارب العلمية الموثقة والأوراق البحثية الصادرة عن مراكز بحثية محترمة؟
وعلى حد علمي قانون بقائ الطاقة لم ينكسر حتى هذه اللحظة، فهل نحكم على انكساره باليوتيوب؟

بالمناسبة، أظن أنك إما تجاهلت الرد على مشاركتي السابق أو لم تر الرد، فقد قلت لي أنني على أن أضع إثبات على أن العجلة لا تعمل، ووضعت رد بهذا الخصوص، أتمنى أن يكون عدم الرد بسبب أنك لم تره وليس بسبب أنك تجاهلته


----------



## mokkhtar (25 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> وأي جامعة أخذت منها الدكتوراة د حسين ؟
> وما هو المنطق العلمي ؟



:10::10::10:
:68::68::68:

لا لا،أنت أكيد تمزح


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

> * ينفي قانون بقائ الطاقة المذكور في كل المراجع الفيزيائية
> *


ومن قال أنه لقانون بقاء الطااااااااااااااااااقة علاقة أصلا
أليس للجاذبية قوة تولد طاقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا أستغلهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> ومن قال أنه لقانون بقاء الطااااااااااااااااااقة علاقة أصلا
> أليس للجاذبية قوة تولد طاقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أنا أستغلهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



يا سيدي الفاضل
مجال الجاذبية معناه أن الأجسام لها طاقة وضع هي حاصل ضرب عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية في الكتلة في الارتفاع
فمع ثبات الكتلة وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية، لا يحصل تحرير لطاقة الوضع (أي استغلال لها) إلا بانخفاض الارتفاع
ولعودة الكتلة إلى الوضع الأصلي، يجب إعطاؤها طاقة مرة أخرى
أما لو انخفضت طاقة الوضع، ولم تأخذ الكتلة طاقة مرة أخرى، فستظل عند مستواها المنخفض، لأن الطاقة لا تستحدث، وبالتالي لن تستمر الماكينة في الدوران

يؤسفني أنني أقول هذا الكلام لمن يفترض أنه مهندس، ولكنك يبدو أنك تريد أن تحجب عقلك عن بديهيات لم نتعلمها في الجامعة وإنما في المدرسة


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

> * يؤسفني أنني أقول هذا الكلام لمن يفترض أنه مهندس، ولكنك يبدو أنك تريد أن تحجب عقلك عن بديهيات لم نتعلمها في الجامعة وإنما في المدرسة*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بص يا زملكاوي 
إنت عاوزني أكذب عيني والفيديو وأصدقك 
ربنا يهديك
مش نصحتنا
وصلت النصيحة
ريحنا بقا 
حد استلف منك حاجة !!!
أعوذ بالله !!!
لعن الله الكبر


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

المخترع ظهر على الأخبار المحلية في بلده مما يعني أنه اختراعه حقيقي وله قيمة
واحد بيتكلم عن العلم ومسمي روحه زملكاوي وإحنا في منتدى هندسي علمي
ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها !!


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

> *أما لو انخفضت طاقة الوضع، ولم تأخذ الكتلة طاقة مرة أخرى، فستظل عند مستواها المنخفض، لأن الطاقة لا تستحدث*


يا عبقري أيام زمانك
أنت تتكلم عن كتلة واحدة
وهنا كلامك صحيح
أما العجلة فهي من عدة كتل تتبادل الأوضاع وهنا يجب عمل تكامل للجميع 
سلام على العلم


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> إنت عاوزني أكذب عيني والفيديو وأصدقك


وأنت تريد مني أن أكذب العلم المعروف وأصدق فيديو لا أعرف أصله؟
وأنا لم أطلب منك أن تصدقني، أنا أطلب أن تصدق العلم الذي تعلمناه، أو أن تأتي بعلم (وليس بفيديو) يضاده



إسلام علي قال:


> لعن الله الكبر


آمين، لعن الله الكبر، ولكن هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تتهمني بالكبر؟
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ليس كبرا، لماذا تتهمني بهذه الاتهامات الجارحة
هل الاختلاف في الرأي يعني الكبر؟
هل المطالبة بالمنطق العلمي تعتبر كبرا؟
هل المطالبة بإثبات علمي تعتبر كبرا؟
هل عدم الاعتراف بالمصادر الغير موثقة للعلم والتكنولوجيا يعتبر كبرا؟
هل المطالبة بأن تكون الإثباتات العلمية متفقة مع ما نعرفه من توثيق للتجارب العلمية تعتبر كبرا؟



إسلام علي قال:


> يا عبقري أيام زمانك
> أنت تتكلم عن كتلة واحدة
> وهنا كلامك صحيح
> أما العجلة فهي من عدة كتل تتبادل الأوضاع وهنا يجب عمل تكامل للجميع
> سلام على العلم


لست عبقري زماني، أنا مهندس عادي
والهندسة التي يعرفها المهندس العادي كما تنطبق على كتلة واحدة فهي تنطبق على عدة كتل (نظام متعدد الكتل أو multibody system)، فتبادل هذه الكتل لأماكنها يعني أن كل كتلة فيها على حدة ينطبق عليها أن اكتساب طاقة وضع يتطلب إعطاء طاقة لهذه الكتلة، ولو حصلت هذه الكتلة على الطاقة من كتلة مجاورة فهذا يعني بالضرورة نقصان في الطاقة الكلية للكتلة الأخرى، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث، فلا معنى لأن تقول أن قانون بقائ الطاقة ليس له علاقة بالأمر



إسلام علي قال:


> المخترع ظهر على الأخبار المحلية في بلده مما يعني أنه اختراعه حقيقي وله قيمة


الأخبار المحلية ليست مصدرا موثوقا للمعلومات، أنا أيضا شاهدت فيديو على أحد المواقع به تسجيل لجزئ من أحد البرامج الشهيرة (ربما يكون القاهرة اليوم لا أذكر) فيه مخترع مصري يدعي توليد طاقة من العدم، فهل هذا مصدر موثوق للمعلومات؟؟



إسلام علي قال:


> مش نصحتنا
> وصلت النصيحة
> ريحنا بقا
> حد استلف منك حاجة !!!


الأمور لا تقاس هكذا يا أخي. فلو سألتك نفس السؤال وقلت لك: ألم تضع الفيديو؟ ونصحتنا؟ ووصلت النصيحة؟ فلماذا تصر؟ أنت هدفك والله أعلم إفادة الناس بالعلم الذي تعتقد أنه صحيح، وهذا هدفي أيضا، فلماذا تريد مني أن أنسحب، وألا أحاول أن أوصل العلم الذي أعتقد أنه صحيح، ولا تفعل أنت نفس هذا الأمر؟


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

مش نصحتنا
وصلت النصيحة
ريحنا بقا


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2010)

*صبرا آل عرب*

تحياتي
رجاء لاتحولوا خلاف الرأي الى خلافات شخصية
جميعنا في هذا المنتدى من أجل تبادل الثقافة وخاصة العلمية وفائدة أمتنا العربية والاسلامية والانسانية جمعاء
أما من ناحية المنطق :::فهناك منطقان :منطق ناقص ومنطق كامل ومثال على ذلك من واقع نقاشنا:
عندما نقول للجاذبية قوة وكل قوة تنج طاقة ((( هذا منطق ناقص ))))
أما المنطق الكامل : فيقول ان للجاذبية قوة تنتج طاقة اذا تم الانتقال بالاتجاه الموجب (اي باتجاه الأرض) ولكنها تنتج طاقة سالبة ((أي انها تستهلك طاقة اذا انتقلت للأعلى ))
وتنتج طاقة صفر اذا كان الانتقال عموديا عل القوة كأن تتحرك أفقيا ....
أرجو الاجابة بشكل منطقي كامل ... ومن لايعرف هذا المنطق أنصحه باعادة النظر بكل ماتعلمه في حياته ... وشكرا​


----------



## KALFOX (26 يونيو 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء

عذرا ولكنكم تحولون نقاشا علميا إلى حرب آراء متضادة لا نتيجة مرجوة منها سوى تحويل النقاش إلى من يكسب و يسكت الآخر .
ولا اظن ان كاتب الموضوع ولا المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع يريدون ذلك
الفكرة كلها المعروضة ليست إلا إستخدام الجازبية الأرضية للعمل كقوة مضروبة فى زراع عزم اثناء هبوط الكتلة تكون اكبر من القوة السالبة لرفع نفس الكتلة اللتى تحركت للداخل لتقلل زراع العزم فتكون المحصلة بالموجب و بفرق ليس بالكثير و لكن على مقياس اكبر قد تكون لها تأثير.
و اظن انه لاداعى لبحوث او منشورات علمية لملاحظة ذلك بالنظر ولا اعتبار اليو تيوب كأحد المصادر الموثقة للإختراعات .
نحن مهندسين ولسنا شىء آخر و يجب إعمال العقل فيما نفكر ونرى.

يمكنكم مشاهدة هذا الرابط و على فكرة هو يوتيوب برضه و لكن لشرح حكاية زراع العزم
و ارجو منكم الحلم و إحترام الرأى الآخر مهما كان مخطىء 
الروابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozcd12QTNrw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPClcSEko4I&feature=related


----------



## jouini87 (26 يونيو 2010)

النت مليان بمثل هده الفيديوات ،والغريب اننا لم نسمع باي شركة بدات بصنع مثل هده المحركات،الا يثيرهدا تساؤلكم ؟؟
باش تقولولي مؤامرات وشركات بترولية تمنع،لمادا لم تمنع هده الشركات الناس اللي قاعدة تعمل في دومان الطاقة الشمسية والهوائية؟؟
اخواني الكرام،ومع احترامي للجميع،لقد مللت هده النقاشات الغير متكافئة واللتي تفتقر المنطق العلمي


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2010)

*كيف تم الانتقال*



kalfox قال:


> الفكرة كلها المعروضة ليست إلا إستخدام الجازبية الأرضية للعمل كقوة مضروبة فى زراع عزم اثناء هبوط الكتلة تكون اكبر من القوة السالبة لرفع نفس الكتلة اللتى تحركت للداخل لتقلل زراع العزم فتكون المحصلة بالموجب و بفرق ليس بالكثير و لكن على مقياس اكبر قد تكون لها تأثير.


 
ياسيد كافوكس : بعد التحية والاحترام ..... لماذا لم تسأل نفسك كيف نحرك الكتلة الى الداخل ؟؟؟ ألا تحتاج الى طاقة من أجل ذلك ؟؟؟؟ وكم هي كمية هذه الطاقة ؟؟؟؟ اذا دققت كمهندس في ذلك ستجدها مساوية تماما تماما تماما للتي ستحصل عليها من فرق تلك العزوم وشكرا وبالتالي المحصلة صفر ولا يوجد قوى محركة ايجابية ولا سلبية .... ارجو الاجابة على هذه النقطة تحديدا موضحا بالرسم ... وشكرا​


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2010)

*أرجو التوضيح*



jouini87 قال:


> النت مليان بمثل هده الفيديوات ،والغريب اننا لم نسمع باي شركة بدات بصنع مثل هده المحركات،الا يثيرهدا تساؤلكم ؟؟
> باش تقولولي مؤامرات وشركات بترولية تمنع،لمادا لم تمنع هده الشركات الناس اللي قاعدة تعمل في دومان الطاقة الشمسية والهوائية؟؟
> اخواني الكرام،ومع احترامي للجميع،لقد مللت هده النقاشات الغير متكافئة واللتي تفتقر المنطق العلمي


 

شكرا لتدخلك وأرجو التوضيح أكثر لما هو مكتوب باللون الأحمر ..... تحياتي​


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام
هذا الموضوع خاص بالمختلين من أمثالي ممن يؤمنون بإمكانية الحصول على طاقة مجانية من الجاذبية
لذا فأنوه على إخواني العقلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بذلك أن يبقوا بعيدا عن المشاركة في الموضوع 
خاصة بعد أن وصلت نصيحتهم الذهبية الغالية وصولا مؤكدا 
ومن شاء النقد فليفتح موضوع مستقل
سلامي ولا أرجو تكرار هذا الطلب


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على شفافيتك*



إسلام علي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> هذا الموضوع خاص بالمختلين من أمثالي ممن يؤمنون بإمكانية الحصول على طاقة مجانية من الجاذبية
> لذا فأنوه على إخواني العقلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بذلك أن يبقوا بعيدا عن المشاركة في الموضوع
> خاصة بعد أن وصلت نصيحتهم الذهبية الغالية وصولا مؤكدا
> ...


 


شكرا لك على شفافيتك ... ونتمنى لك الشفاء العاجل​


----------



## jouini87 (26 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> هذا الموضوع خاص بالمختلين من أمثالي ممن يؤمنون بإمكانية الحصول على طاقة مجانية من الجاذبية
> لذا فأنوه على إخواني العقلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بذلك أن يبقوا بعيدا عن المشاركة في الموضوع
> خاصة بعد أن وصلت نصيحتهم الذهبية الغالية وصولا مؤكدا
> ...


لاداعي للتعصيب اخي اسلام،نحن اعطينا راينا فقط 
دكتور حسين ما قصدته بالغير متكافئة هو التالي;المرة اللي فاتت شخص اخر فتح مثل هدا الموضوع وهو محامي:10:،المرة اللي قبلها شخص اخر مازال طالب اعدادي هندسة:10:;المرة هادي الاخ الكريم اسلام و هو مهندس مدني;وفي كل مرة تحدث نقاشات معنا نحن,،اصحاب الاختصاص١ميكانيك طاقة١,الا ترون معي هدا الخلل؟؟
اكرر احترامي للجميع،ويا اسلام لو ناقشت معك خصائص الاساسات او الخرسانة المسلحة،اكيد ستقول نفس الشئ عني


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يونيو 2010)

ما يفعله بعض الأعضاء هو ما يدعو للتعصب وسوف أراسل الإدارة لأخذ موقف من هذا 
والمفترض أن نطالب هؤلاء بالصمت لا أن تطالبونا بترك التعصب 
قالوا نصحية
شكرا قبلناها وليس لكم حق في فرضها علينا 
وأنا درست ميكانيكا على مستويات كثيرة وكذلك كل العلوم الهندسية درستها وتخصصت في الهندسة المدنية 
لو ناقشتيني في قانون أنت درستيه فأهلا وسهلا ويكون مجرد نقاش مش فرض رأي
أما لو ناقشتيني في الأساسات فأنت لم تدرسي أساسات
أما أنا درست كهربية وميكانيكا وقوانين حركة وكل شيء ولم أفتي في مجال متعمق لم أدرسه
الأمر بسيط مجرد عجلة بدائية


----------



## jouini87 (26 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> ما يفعله بعض الأعضاء هو ما يدعو للتعصب وسوف أراسل الإدارة لأخذ موقف من هذا
> والمفترض أن نطالب هؤلاء بالصمت لا أن تطالبونا بترك التعصب
> قالوا نصحية
> شكرا قبلناها وليس لكم حق في فرضها علينا
> ...


بل انت تفتي في مجال تجهلة وهدا لا نقاش فيه،مثل ما اجهل انا ميدانك
ثم بالله كيف اناقشك في قانون انا درسته و انت لا تعرف عنه اي شيء ؟؟
اعلمك اخي ان كنت لا تعلم ان الميكانيك اللي درسته و اللدي درسناه كلنا في الاعدادي لا يكفي،بل هو تسلية ولا يقارن ابدا مع الاختصاص،صراحة اجد هدا غريب ان كنت فعلا لا تعلمالأمر بسيط مجرد عجلة بدائية،كلامك هدا يوضح مدى علمك بالميكانيك* !!!*


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يونيو 2010)

أنا لا أعرف ماذا درستي في إعدادي
عموماً أنا درست ميكانيك قبل إعدادي أصلًا
ودرست في إعدادي أنواع كثيرة من الميكانيك
حتى المحركات درستها بل وتعديت الدراسة وقرأت فيها 


> *ثم بالله كيف اناقشك في قانون انا درسته و انت لا تعرف عنه اي شيء ؟؟*



يبدو أنك فهمتي كلامي خطأ
قلت أنني لا أناقش جزئيات متعمقة لا أفتي فيها 
بل أناقش ما يمكنني الحكم عليه
وعمومًا أنا اهتمامي بالنواحي التجريبية ولا أعتمد على معادلات ولا شيء
بالمناسبة تقدري تثبتي لي بالمعادلات كيف يؤثر الشكل الهرمي في الأجسام الموجودة بداخله ؟
لن تستطيعي 
ولكن التجربة أثبتت أن هناك تأثير يستحق التعب من أجله
وبالمثل هنا في موضوع العجلة
لا حاجة لي بمعادلات فلست جامعة أكاديمية
كل الموضوع آلة منزلية بسيطة وبدائية
تحاياي 
ولنركز على الموضوع


----------



## meyousef (26 يونيو 2010)

أما من ناحية المنطق :::فهناك منطقان :منطق ناقص ومنطق كامل ومثال على ذلك من واقع نقاشنا:
عندما نقول للجاذبية قوة وكل قوة تنج طاقة ((( هذا منطق ناقص ))))
أما المنطق الكامل : فيقول ان للجاذبية قوة تنتج طاقة اذا تم الانتقال بالاتجاه الموجب (اي باتجاه الأرض) ولكنها تنتج طاقة سالبة ((أي انها تستهلك طاقة اذا انتقلت للأعلى ))
وتنتج طاقة صفر اذا كان الانتقال عموديا عل القوة كأن تتحرك أفقيا ....
أرجو الاجابة بشكل منطقي كامل ... ومن لايعرف هذا المنطق أنصحه باعادة النظر بكل ماتعلمه في حياته ... وشكرا


لا تتصور كم انا سعيد جدا الآن لسببين 
1-إجابتك فيها توجيه لمن يحاول صنع ما تقول أنه مستحيل وفيها أهم محور بالموضوع وكل من يحول صنع هذا المحرك لابد أن يركز على أن يستفيد من القوة الموجبة ويحاول إبطال 
أو تقليل القوة السالبة 

2- أول مرة ( وأتمنى من رب العالمين ألا تكون الأخيرة ) التى تناقش وترد بموضوعية وأستفيد من رد لك
والله الذى لا إله إلا هو إنى أصدقك القول


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> مش نصحتنا
> وصلت النصيحة
> ريحنا بقا





إسلام علي قال:


> لذا فأنوه على إخواني العقلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بذلك أن يبقوا بعيدا عن المشاركة في الموضوع





إسلام علي قال:


> والمفترض أن نطالب هؤلاء بالصمت



أخي إسلام، لماذا تصر على أن تطلب مننا أن نصمت؟
أليس هذا منتدى حواري؟ هل تفتح موضوعا من أجل أن تستمع فقط للأصوات المؤيدة؟
إصرارك على صمتنا غير مفهوم، وغير مقبول
لك الحق في أن تطالبنا بالصمت في أحد الحالات الآتية:
- أن تكون مشاركاتنا لا علاقة لها بالموضوع
- أن تكون مشاركاتنا خالية من اللياقة أو بها إساءة أدب
- أن يكون نقدنا غير موضوعيا

فلنحلل المشاركات الأعضاء الذين تريد أن تكمم أفواههم
- كلها في صلب الموضوع
- لم يسئ أحدهم الأدب
- كل الانتقادات كانت تدور حول الأتي
> عدم اختصاصك في الإفتاء في الميكانيكا وسط كل هؤلاء المتخصصين
> العجلة تعارض القوانين المعروفة، وعلى رأسهم قانون حفظ الطاقة
> المحاولات السابقة تاريخيا لصنع هذه العجلة باءت بالفشل
> لم تضع إثباتا لأن العجلة تعمل
> الفيديو على اليوتيوب ليس مصدرا موثقا ومعترف به للمعلومات العلمية، وأساليب التوثيق العلمي المعتبرة لم تتبع
أي أن كل الانتقادات موضوعية

أنا هنا لا أناقش هذه الانتقادات من حيث صحتها أو خطئها، فهذه أمور قد نتفق أو نختلف عليها، أنا فقط مندهش من إصرارك على تكميم أفواهنا بدون سبب، وكأنك تريد أن تسمع فقط عبارات التأييد والثناء، أما الاختلاف في الرأي فهو أمر غير مقبول عندك

أخي، إسكات المعارضة هي وسيلة لا ينتهجها سوى من لا يثق من قوة موقفه، بينما السماح بالرأي والرأي الآخر، في ظل الضوابط المذكورة أعلاه هو مبدأ إنساني، تتفق عليه الإنسانية بمختلف ثقافاتها ودياناتها، ودليل على التحضر والرقي

حاول أن تكون أكثر تسامحا مع معارضيك يا أخي، أعلم أن النصيحة لا تكون على الملئ، ولكن أيضا طلبك لنا بالصمت كان على الملئ، وأعتقد أن النصيحة في السر لن تجدي​


----------



## KALFOX (27 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> هذا الموضوع خاص بالمختلين من أمثالي ممن يؤمنون بإمكانية الحصول على طاقة مجانية من الجاذبية
> لذا فأنوه على إخواني العقلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بذلك أن يبقوا بعيدا عن المشاركة في الموضوع
> خاصة بعد أن وصلت نصيحتهم الذهبية الغالية وصولا مؤكدا
> ...



اخى الفاضل 
انت لا مختل ولا حاجة انت شخص محترم تحاول توصيل معلومة لا اكثر وكونها محل دراسة او محاولات لبعض الهواة او محاولات و ابحاث علمية لباحثين لا اظنهم سيشرفون هذا الموضوع الكريم من سفاهة بعض الردود فيه لكن اسمح لى ان اقول لك ان هذا الموضوع او هذه الخدعة كما يقول البعض ربما تراها قريبا فى محطات توليد الطاقة العربية جمعاء و ترى المهندسين يتبارون فى معرفة اسلوب عملها .
بعض الإختراعات الحالية هى محض افكار و احلام لمهندسين و هواة غيرت من مفهومنا و إدراكنا لبعض الأمور اما من يتمسك بالقانون الذى وضعه شخص مثلى و مثله و مثلك و اتخذه برهانا وقفل مخه عليه براحته و اللى عاوز يثبت صحة نظرية عنده قوانين الميكانيكا كلها يدور فيها واللى عاوز يحاول ينفذ عنده العمر مديد يعمل ما بدا له
برة فى الدول الغير عربية و للأسف الشديد يحمسون هؤلاء الهواة لكى يفكروا و يخترعوا لعلهم ينتجون شىء مبتكرا اما نحن فالعينة بينة 
ويكفيك عدم الرد لا شكوى الإدارة

اما بالنسبة للأخ د حسن ارجو منك مشاهدة الرابط جيدا فالكتلة ليست سقوط حر و راقب قوة الصدم + السقوط الحر ثانيا إذا فرضنا و اكدنا ان الموضوع فاشل تماما ما هى المشكلة ؟ هى محاولة اثبتت فشلها لا كفر بالقوانين اللتى درسناها .
طيب ايه رأيك يا دكتور لو الكتل المستخدمة عبارة عن مغناطيس و يتم تعريضها لمغناطيس مماثل مثبت بالقاعدة اثناء رفع الكتل الن يساعد هذا فى تقليل الخسارة فى الطاقة المنتجة من السقوط الحر ؟
اهى فكرة ممكن تكون غلط ايه المشكلة اكيد انت او اى حد تانى حيفكر فى حاجة تانية إنما ما ينفعش علشان القانون بيقول اسمحلى اعترض


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2010)

> *أخي إسلام، لماذا تصر على أن تطلب مننا أن نصمت؟
> أليس هذا منتدى حواري؟ هل تفتح موضوعا من أجل أن تستمع فقط للأصوات المؤيدة؟
> إصرارك على صمتنا غير مفهوم، وغير مقبول
> لك الحق في أن تطالبنا بالصمت في أحد الحالات الآتية:
> ...


طيب لا تصمت
افتح موضوع معارض وناقد 
لكن لا تشوش علينا داخل الموضوع رجاءً
ولا أنسى أن أقول لك أن قانون بقاء الطاقة يشكر لك بشدة على دفاعك عنه وربما سيعطيك القانون نيشان من الطبقة الأولى


----------



## د حسين (27 يونيو 2010)

*سامحك الله يا م يوسف*



meyousef قال:


> 2- أول مرة ( وأتمنى من رب العالمين ألا تكون الأخيرة ) التى تناقش وترد بموضوعية وأستفيد من رد لك


سامحك الله يا أخي يوسف .... يبدو انك لم تقرأ مشاركاتي السابقة المفصلة ... وشكرا​


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> افتح موضوع معارض وناقد
> لكن لا تشوش علينا داخل الموضوع رجاءً


التشويش يا أخي يعني الخروج على الموضوع، أو المعارضة لمجرد المعارضة، أو البعد عن الموضوعية، إلى آخره
فطالما ننتقد بموضوعية، وملتزمون بحدود الأدب، ولم نخرج على الموضوع، فمطالبتك لنا بالصمت هي نوع من تكميم الأفواه المرفوض، ورسالتك هذه أكدت لي أنك لا تريد سوى أن تسمع الأصوات المؤيدة أصوات الثناء، أما المعارضة فلا تريد أن تسمعها

على كل حال، أنا قلتها في بداية الموضوع، لاأريد الجدل معك لأنني أعتقد أنك لن تقتنع، لذا فكلامي في الأساس موجه لمن يمكن أن يظن أن هذه العجلة تعمل، بينما لا يوجد دليل واحد على أنها تعمل، وفي المقابل توجد أدلة مضادة على أنها تعمل


----------



## pic2007 (27 يونيو 2010)

*نظرة ايجابية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الكرام
سيدي الفاضل إسلام علي 



قرأت كافة المشاركات وبالطبع شاهدت الفيديوهات وتكونت لدي فكرة أولية خصوصا حول الرابط الأول رابط المولد.
وحيث أن النظام يستخدم عند الدخل 100 واط وعند الخرج 3000 واط 

كما أتصور –وقد أكون مخطئا- النظام كالتالي
نستخدم محرك {التركيبة هنا ليست التركيبة العادية } لإدارة العجلات حيث أن المحرك يعمل بواسطة نبضات سريعة.:20:
العجلات تدير المولد لإنتاج الكهرباء عند الخرج .
-تقليل الخسارة عند الدخل وزيادة الربح عند الخرج مطلوب.:20:
لو عدلنا التأثير الحثي للمحرك بإضافة مكثفة عند الدخل فستقل الخسارة عند الدخل حتما.:20:
يعني استخدام رنين ولكن أكيد قيم النظام تؤخذ بعناية فائقة.:20: 
دعنا نبحث عن المخطط ولا نستبق الأحداث. 
لم أشاهد المغناطيس في هذه التركيبة وهذا يقلل من قيمة الخرج. 

ربما يكون هذا إثبات لإمكانية إنتاج طاقة من قوة القصور هذا مستحيل طبعا -وما أكثر المستحيل و الذي من بعد يتجسد أمامنا ونعشه واقعا ملموسا-:75: 
دعني اقل لك شئ آخر 
توجد نظرياتان عظيمتان في العلم الرسمي
-مكانيك كوانتيك:20: 
-النسبية:20: 
سل أي مهندس عنهم؟
ماهي شروط تطبيق هذه النظريات في الدوائر الكهربية؟
الجواب الطبيعي هو انه لم يدرس هذه النظريات اصلا:87:
هذه النظريات موجودة في بطون الكتب والمناهج للدراسات العليا - النظرية طبعا - لمجرد الحصول على الألقاب والشهادات والأوسمة 
مفاهيم العمل والطاقة والقوة المستخدمة اليوم عند مهندسينا هي مفاهيم قديمة الطراز -آسف طبعا لكن هذا ما يبدو لي- تعود إلى عصر انيوتن 
ابسط مثال
شخص يحمل ثقل ولنفرض انه لاينتقل من وجهة النظر الرسمية هذا الشخص لايعمل
طائرة هيلوكبتر متوقفة في الجو لاتعمل
هل لاحظت سيدي هذه النظرة الشاذة 
السيد المسكين يتعب وتضعف قواه ومع ذلك فهو لايعمل
الطائرة تستهلك الوقود ومع ذلك فهي لاتعمل 
لم لا يوجد نوعين من العمل على سبيل المثال 


شكرا جزيلا على المحاولة سيدي

والسلام عيكم.:56:


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يونيو 2010)

لا تشتتوا أنفسكم

مع إحترامى للجميع

لن أصدق هذا حتى أراه بأم عينى


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/toolow101#p/u/2/Co4kFG4cJMk
هذا فيديو للمخترع نفسه يشرح فكرة عمل العجلة لكن عن نفسي لم أفهم الفكرة صراحة 
يبدو الشرح غامض بعض الشيء
!!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2010)

موفقين جميعا ..
وأرجو ان يكون الحوار والنقاش ضمن 
الأخلاقيات الإسلامية التي أوصانا بها الدين الحنيف .،،
واصول مهنة الهندسة .. والمعايير الأخلاقية .

والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## ساموك (29 يونيو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الكرام
> سيدي الفاضل إسلام علي
> 
> ...



قد تكون العجلة مستخدمة للتعمية وليست أساسية للعمل!
مثال:
مصدر تيار 10 آلاف فولت 30 ميللي أمبير يشحن نبضيا كل 1.6 ميللي ثانية مكثفة متجاوبة سعة 32 نانوفاراد بالحث العكسي التجاوبي لملف 318 هنري ذو مقاومة 5 كيلو أوم . نجد أن جهد المكثفة يصل إلى 180 كيلو فولت (لاتوجد هكذا مكثفة الآن) لتكون الطاقة الداخلة تساوي 3 جول والخارجة 518 جول ولا غرابة في ذلك أبدا.


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يونيو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> قد تكون العجلة مستخدمة للتعمية وليست أساسية للعمل!
> مثال:
> مصدر تيار 10 آلاف فولت 30 ميللي أمبير يشحن نبضيا كل 1.6 ميللي ثانية مكثفة متجاوبة سعة 32 نانوفاراد بالحث العكسي التجاوبي لملف 318 هنري ذو مقاومة 5 كيلو أوم . نجد أن جهد المكثفة يصل إلى 180 كيلو فولت (لاتوجد هكذا مكثفة الآن) لتكون الطاقة الداخلة تساوي 3 جول والخارجة 518 جول ولا غرابة في ذلك أبدا.


سيد ساموك
هل يمكنك استعمال لغة أخرى، فأنا مثلا لا أعرف ماذا يعني حث عكسي تجاوبي
فهل يمكنك وضع المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية؟
نقطة أخرى، الدائرة التي تقترحها بها دخل طاقة أقل من الخرج، أي أنها ببساطة تخرق قانون بقائ الطاقة، إلا إذا كانت تحصل على الطاقة من مصدر آخر، فهل يمكن وضع مخطط للدائرة مع توضيح كيف تستقبل هذه الدائرة الطاقة المحيطة بها، وكيف تحولها إلى طاقة كهربية؟


----------



## jamal baghdady (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كلامي موجه للجميع وبالخصوص د.حسن والاستاذ زملكاوي ..... (يقال ان رجلا التقى صديقا له فقال له لقد سمعت انك ميت فقال الاخر ولكني امامك حي ارزق فقال الرجل ولكن الذي اخبرني ثقة)... عزيزي د حسن والخ زملكاوي نحن نثق بكلامكما انكما متخصصان في الهندسة وتمتلكان من التحصيل الدراسي الكثير ولكن لستما وحدكما من تعلم وحصل على شهادة في الهندسة الموجودون ايضا اناس تعلموا الكثير وغير غافلين عما تقولون وانا اؤكد ما تقولان حول القوانين الموجودة بانها اصبحت من المسلمات ولكن هذا لايعني اقفال العقل عن التطور والبحث واحب ان ابين ان هذه القوانين ليست قرانا مجيدا فقد تخترق وتلغى او يضاف اليها والمجال مفتوح للجميع و ان البحث العلمي الحقيقي يبدا بعد التخرج من الجامعات لا قبله لان العالم يجب ان يشكك في كل شيء والا لتوقف التطور والاكتشاف فارجو ان تكون مشاركاتكما مشجعة لا مهبطة للمعنويات وارجو ان لا تؤخذ كلماتي هذه بحساسية عالية .


----------



## د حسين (4 يوليو 2010)

jamal baghdady قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كلامي موجه للجميع وبالخصوص د.حسن والاستاذ زملكاوي ..... (يقال ان رجلا التقى صديقا له فقال له لقد سمعت انك ميت فقال الاخر ولكني امامك حي ارزق فقال الرجل ولكن الذي اخبرني ثقة)... عزيزي د حسن والخ زملكاوي نحن نثق بكلامكما انكما متخصصان في الهندسة وتمتلكان من التحصيل الدراسي الكثير ولكن لستما وحدكما من تعلم وحصل على شهادة في الهندسة الموجودون ايضا اناس تعلموا الكثير وغير غافلين عما تقولون وانا اؤكد ما تقولان حول القوانين الموجودة بانها اصبحت من المسلمات ولكن هذا لايعني اقفال العقل عن التطور والبحث واحب ان ابين ان هذه القوانين ليست قرانا مجيدا فقد تخترق وتلغى او يضاف اليها والمجال مفتوح للجميع و ان البحث العلمي الحقيقي يبدا بعد التخرج من الجامعات لا قبله لان العالم يجب ان يشكك في كل شيء والا لتوقف التطور والاكتشاف فارجو ان تكون مشاركاتكما مشجعة لا مهبطة للمعنويات وارجو ان لا تؤخذ كلماتي هذه بحساسية عالية .


 
أخي العزيز نحن نثق بأنفسنا وعلمنا وما هدانا اليه ربنا أما الطرف الثاني فيثقون بمواقع مشبوهة مثل اليوتيوب وسايكوجين وغيرها فأرجوك كلامك موجه لهم وليس لنا ...
وعلى سبيل الرد بالقياس اسمع هذه القصة ( روى الأول للثاني ان هذا الحمارا كلما ! ! ! يخرج نارا من مؤخرته يمكن الاستفادة منها للانارة والطهي وكل أشكال الطاقة وغير ذلك ... فأجابه الأول ألم يحترق ذيله بعد ؟؟؟ فأجابه الأول ... اسمع وسطح ودعنا في حالنا ) ​


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز نحن نثق بأنفسنا وعلمنا وما هدانا اليه ربنا أما الطرف الثاني فيثقون بمواقع مشبوهة مثل اليوتيوب وسايكوجين وغيرها فأرجوك كلامك موجه لهم وليس لنا ...
> وعلى سبيل الرد بالقياس اسمع هذه القصة ( روى الأول للثاني ان هذا الحمارا كلما ! ! ! يخرج نارا من مؤخرته يمكن الاستفادة منها للانارة والطهي وكل أشكال الطاقة وغير ذلك ... فأجابه الأول ألم يحترق ذيله بعد ؟؟؟ فأجابه الأول ... اسمع وسطح ودعنا في حالنا ) ​



سبحان الله! كيف يكون اليوتيوب موقعا مشبوها وهو عبارة عن مساحة تخزين هائلة وبرمجيات أرشفة متطورة تتيح للناس عرض نتاجهم وتسهل على من يرغب المشاهدة عملية البحث في هذا النتاج؟؟؟!!! هذا الموقع ليس مشبوها بل هو موقع مشكور يشاهده مئات الملايين حول العالم يوميا أتاح للناس إمكانية تبادل الإطلاع على كل ما يعرض عليه من إنتاج بشري سواء الغث منه والثمين، السخيف والجدّي، الراقي والمبتذل وهذا طبيعي كما أن اختلاف مستويات الناتج اليشري طبيعية. اطلع فيه على ما تحب وأحجم عن مشاهدة ما لا تحب لكن لا تلقي الإتهامات جزافا دون تبصّر فمرة خطير وأخرى مشبوه ...! أو على الأقل اشرح وجهة نظرك بعيدا عن الكلام المرسل وقل لنا بماذا هو مشبوه؟؟!!
ثم لماذا لا تقترح على الإدارة افتتاح منتدى خاص للنكات فأنا أعتقد مثلا أن نكتة "مؤخرة" الحمار لا علاقة لها بالهندسة ولا تليق بموقع هندسي جاد.


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> سيد ساموك
> هل يمكنك استعمال لغة أخرى، فأنا مثلا لا أعرف ماذا يعني حث عكسي تجاوبي
> فهل يمكنك وضع المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية؟
> نقطة أخرى، الدائرة التي تقترحها بها دخل طاقة أقل من الخرج، أي أنها ببساطة تخرق قانون بقائ الطاقة، إلا إذا كانت تحصل على الطاقة من مصدر آخر، فهل يمكن وضع مخطط للدائرة مع توضيح كيف تستقبل هذه الدائرة الطاقة المحيطة بها، وكيف تحولها إلى طاقة كهربية؟



نعم يمكنني استخدام 4 لغات أخرى: Reactive EMF
النفطة الأخرى: صحيح. لكنها لا تخرق أبدا قانون مصونية الطاقة التي خلقت مرة واحدة ولا يمكن خلقها مرة أخرى كما لا يمكن إفناؤها. لا أستطيع الرسم الآن لكن الدارة بسيطة للغاية وهي تحصل على فائض الطاقة بالتجاوب الحاد Resonance الذي ينساق إليه بعض من الطاقة الحرة المحيطة.
معلوم أن الملف يختزن الطاقة الداخله على شكل حقل مغناطيسي ينشأ حوله وأن المكثفة تختزن الطاقة الداخلة على شكل حقل كهربي (شحنة - جهد). إذا لم يحدث التجاوب تكون طاقة الحقل الكهربي أقل بقليل من طاقة الحقل المغناطيسي وكلاهما يساوي طاقة التشغيل الأولى ناقصا منها المفاقيد.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> نعم يمكنني استخدام 4 لغات أخرى: Reactive emf
> النفطة الأخرى: صحيح. لكنها لا تخرق أبدا قانون مصونية الطاقة التي خلقت مرة واحدة ولا يمكن خلقها مرة أخرى كما لا يمكن إفناؤها. لا أستطيع الرسم الآن لكن الدارة بسيطة للغاية وهي تحصل على فائض الطاقة بالتجاوب الحاد resonance الذي ينساق إليه بعض من الطاقة الحرة المحيطة.
> معلوم أن الملف يختزن الطاقة الداخله على شكل حقل مغناطيسي ينشأ حوله وأن المكثفة تختزن الطاقة الداخلة على شكل حقل كهربي (شحنة - جهد). إذا لم يحدث التجاوب تكون طاقة الحقل الكهربي أقل بقليل من طاقة الحقل المغناطيسي وكلاهما يساوي طاقة التشغيل الأولى ناقصا منها المفاقيد.


هذا كلام غير مفهوم
تقول أن بعض الطاقة الحرة تنساق، ولكنك لم توضح كيف، هل التوضيح صعب إلى هذه الدرجة؟


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هذا كلام غير مفهوم
> تقول أن بعض الطاقة الحرة تنساق، ولكنك لم توضح كيف، هل التوضيح صعب إلى هذه الدرجة؟




أخشى أن الأمر لا يتعلق بالتوضيح فهو كاف لأهل الإختصاص وأنا لا أريد أن أخرج عن الموضوع الأساسي فيظهر الأمر وكأننا خطفناه ويعتب علينا صاحبه.

ذكرت أعلاه أن المكثفة تختزن الطاقة على شكل حقل كهربي ناجم عن الشحنة الكهربائية المتوضعة على الصفائح التي تقاس بالكولومب (شحنة الإلكترون تساوي 1.6×10 أس ناقص 19 كولومب). في حالة التجاوب الحاد تنشأ حالة في الدارة مشابهه للسوبرناقل وكأن مقاومتها الكهربائية تنعدم (بسبب تدفق الإلكترونات على سطح السلك وفي الفراغ المحيط به والملاصق له - موجة تجاوبية طولانية). الجسيمات المشحونة في الفراغ حول السلك تنساق نحو المقاومة الأقل ويندفع عدد كبير منها نحو المكثف مكونا شحنة كلية طاقتها أكبر بكثير مما كان سيعطيه انهيار الحقل المغناطيسي وحده من الملف إلى المكثفة عند الإنقطاع اللحظي للتيار.(كل هذا يحدث بعد انقطاع تيار التغذية فالمعروف أن التيار المار في ملف لا يستطيع أن يتوقف فجأة بل يغذي استمراره لبعض الوقت الحقل المغناطيسي الذي كانت الوشيعة قد كونته حول نفسها تقريبا بما يشابه معادلة برنولي ومبدأ عدم انقطاع التدفق في ميكانيك السوائل).

أعتذر لصاحب الموضوع فلم أكن أنوي الخروج عنه.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يوليو 2010)

أنا أيضا لا أحب الخروج عن الموضوع ولكنكم وضعتم هذه الأشياء كتفسيرات لكيفية دوران العجلة بطاقة أكبر من الطاقة الداخلة لها
يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد لو أردت، فالمهم عندي هو مناقشة الفكرة ومحاولة فهمها
المشكلة أنك تستعمل لغة غير مفهومة لي، حاول أن تكتب بالإنجليزية (أو الألمانية لو أنك تجيدها أكثر من الإنجليزية) وربما أفهم قصدك وقتها
كل ما فهمته أنه نتيجة للرنين تتجه بعض الإلكترونات إلى المكثف، مما ينتج عنه زيادة في الطاقة
فما مصدر هذه الإلكترونات؟
أما موضوع أهل الاختصاص، فأنا لدي قناعة أن كل شيء يمكن تبسيطه للعوام
وبالنسبة للدائرة، فلا أطلب أن تكون مرسومة ببرنامج متخصص، أنا أعني فقط اسكتش بسيط، ربما ترسمه باليد وتصوره فكاميرا الهاتف الخلوي، ليس بالضرورة بماسح ضوئي، لا أطلب جودة عالية، فقط أريد أن أفهم كيف تعمل مثل هذه الدائرة


----------



## م مازن المصري (11 يوليو 2010)

انا مع السيد اسلام والى الامام ........


----------



## علي جاسم غفوري (11 يوليو 2010)

لا بأس في الاطلاع والمعرفة مع التقدير


----------



## ahmadkareem (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية انا اعترف اني لست صاحب اختصاص بالكهرباء لكن عندما قرات الموضوع فرحت (خصوصا وانا من العراق وتعلمون ماتفعل بنا ازمة الكهرباء) وانزلت الفيديو وذهبت اشاهده واعيد مشاهدته مرة بعد مرة فلم ارى سوى عجلات تدور .
فما هي القدرة التي تدير هذه العجلات وكم قيمتها ؟
وما الذي ينتج الطاقة الكهربائية وكم مقدارها؟
لم اشاهد مولد كهربائي .. انا على موقف الحياد لاارفض ولا اؤيد اريد تفاصيل وياريت تكون مرسومة ومؤشرة ... اما مجرد فديو بهذا الشكل فرأي لايثبت شيء وممكن التلاعب به مع اعتذاري لكل اصحاب الاختصاص فلياخذونني على قدر معلوماتي واقسم لا اريد ان اغيض اي طرف ...مع احترامي لكل الاراء.


----------



## Tall-Ali (12 نوفمبر 2010)

shukran


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا جميعاً
كما وعدت الاخ اسلام 
وجدت له موضوع فعلا يستحق الشكر عليه... فشكرته من كل قلبي
ولكننا رجعنا الى نفس النقطة الاولى من جديد
انا اشارك الاخ مختار بان تكتب يا اخي في المجال الذي تفهم فيه وهو اختصاصك الدقيق كي لا تكتب ماتتمنى ان تكتب فقط ..!!
وانا اشارك الزملكاوي و دكتور حسين في كل ماكتبوأ بلا استثناء
نرجع للموضوع الاصلي..
الاخ اسلام
دعك من عدم مصداقية اليوتيوب ودعك من الفديو ذو العجلات المزركشة
كيف تقبل انه في القرن الواحد والعشرين توجد ماكنة
تدخل فيها 100 واط فيخرج منها 3000 واط
اخي ارجوك اتقي الله ان نشر التضليل في العلم هو بالتاكيد ذنب تحاسب عليه
اخي الطاقة البديلة من اسمها 
بديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة
اي ليست من العدم 
ستقول الجاذبية طاقة لذا يمكن تحويلها الى اخرى .. الخ
ساقول لك نعم ولكن كما اكد مرارا دكتور حسين
ساقولها لك بصورة اخرى
اخي بالتاكيد ان سقوط اي جسم يحرر طاقة
اي ان الجسم كان على مكان مرتفع 
فانه كان يحمل طاقة خفية تحررت عند سقوطه
الان كيف ستحرر الطاقة من جديد 
لابد لك ان ترفع الجسم بطاقة اكبر لان هنالك خسارة الاحتكاك
حتى تستطيع اعادة الكرّة وتحقق الطاقة من جديد
فلو جمعت مجموع الطاقات الصاعدة ومجموع النازلة سترى دوما انك خاسر لامحالة
ان الفديو الذي يظهر عجلة تدور بالماء مثل الناعور وفهمت من التعليق انه ربطت عليها مضخة لتعيد الماء الى الخزان العلوي والذي يعود من جديد فيدير الناعور والذي بدوره يرفع الماء للخزان وهكذا ستستمر الحركة للابد ..!!!
طبعا لا ... فهذه الالة منطقياً ستعمل لوقت معين فيشح الماء وتتوقف عن الحركة 
وحسب المبدأ بان الماء المرفوع دائما اقل من الماء الساقط حسب التجربة الاولى اعلاه
فلاتزعل ايها الاخ اسلام 
انت مندفع في مجال عقيم... لما تتعب نفسك والاسوأ من ذلك 
توهم قليلي العلم من محبي التعلم بما تقول ..؟؟
تلك الاخطاء اعتقد انك ستحاسب عليها امام الله لانك تنشرها من دون علم وعدم التاكد من صحتها
اخي اكرر ماقاله مختار
اذهب الى اختصاصك حتى لو كنت مهتما بهذا القسم
وابقى متفرجا او متعلما فيه وأهلاً بك بكل حب ومودة
انا انتميت اليوم الى المنتدى حبا به وبكم جميعا
ولا اقبل الا ان اقول كلمة حق واحاول تعديل الخطأ قدر استطاعتي
الاخ يوسف ارجوك لاتعطي امثلة ليست لها علاقة بالامر وتعتبرها شاهدا
هذه الدراجة التي تتكلم عنها تعمل بموتور وبطارية
اين العجيب بالامر .. اليست البطارية تعطي طاقة 
ومن اين اتت هذه البطارية هل من الفضاء فلا تنضب
اخي البطارية تعطي طاقة تتناسب مع الجهد المبذول اي مع قوة الموتور 
وهو يكفي لتشغيل الدراجة الى حد معين وهذا امر طبيعي
اين علاقة الامر بالموضوع اين الشيء الخارق فيه

لايقل احدا اننا نضع العصي بين العجل .. لا ابدا
اخي اكتب شيء مفيد سترى كل خير 
لذا ارجو للمرة الثالثة رجاء اخوي ورجاء علمي
من الاخ المشرف الغاء هذه المشاركة من اساسها احتراما للعلم
وارجو من الاخ المشرف تقديم اعتذار الى الاخ صاحب المشاركة
وانا بدوري اقدم له اعتذاري
والغاء كل مشاركة من نفس النوع تضر ولاتفيد
واقول للاخ احمد من العراق
لاتنتظر من تلك العجلات ان تولد الطاقة والتي هي عاجزة اصلا انت تدير نفسها
وان كل ماتراه كذب في كذب في كذب
وخليك على اشتراك المولدة بخمسة امبير والله بعونك فلا بديل مقنع لحد الان !!!
رغم اني استخدم الطاقة الشمسية لكنها محدووودة الطاقة .. والا ستكون مكلفة
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## mafathy (4 يوليو 2011)

شيىء اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابن العميد (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*السادة الاعضاء المحترمين*
تحية طيبة وبعد,,,,
انا مشفتش الفيديو ولكن قعدت اقرا المراسلات اللي بين الاعضاء لانها لفتت انتباهي
احب اوضح ان هذا المنتدي للعلم والتعلم وعدم وجود قانون في قوانين الفيزياء لترجمة الظاهرة لا يعني انتفاء الظاهرة
فالعلم مازال قاصر وقاصر جدا
المخترعين والمكتشفين هم من اوصلوا العلم لهذة المرحلة في زمن لم تكن فيه قوانين فيزيائية متطورة بل قاصرة
وهم ايضا من تحملوا المخاطرة لتتطور التكنولوجيا ونشكر لهم ذلك....
كما انهم ليسوا جميعا خريجي جامعات معترف بها دوليا او اساتذة في الكليات ولكن بالفكر والعمل والطموح نذكرهم الان

السادة الاعضاء...
نحن جميعا نشكر للمهندسين والفنيين المشاركين معنا في نفس المنتدي وغيرة اسهاماتهم ..فربما تكون شرارة بدأ نحو الافضل ونتقبل اقتراحاتهم مهما كانت تخصصاتهم وتوجهاتهم ولا يجوز بأي حال من الاحول الضغط عليهم لاجهاض افكارهم 
بل نتابع ونسأل ونتناقش بصدر رحب وعقل يقظ عسي ان يكون في الفكرة خير ....وان شاء الله هناك خير

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا وشكرا علي القراءة


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> *السادة الاعضاء المحترمين*
> تحية طيبة وبعد,,,,
> انا مشفتش الفيديو ولكن قعدت اقرا المراسلات اللي بين الاعضاء لانها لفتت انتباهي
> ...


يا أخ ابن العميد
كلامك صحيح جدا، لو كنا نتحدث عن أمر يجهله العلم، أو لا يوجد علم كافي يغطيه
أما عجلة الجاذبية، والتي قتلها العلم قتلا، لا يجوز أن نتحدث عنها كمحرك دائم الحركة في عام 2011!! ربما كان حوارا مثل هذا جائز في عام 1811 أو حتى عام 1911، أما في عام 2011 فالحديث عن هذا الأمر بين المهندسين غير مقبول وغير منطقي، وأتعجب من وجود "مهندسين" في عصرنا هذا مقتنعين بأن هذا الأمر ممكن
والسبب هو أن العلم الذي يغطي هذا الأمر موجود ومتاح للجميع
ومن يريد أن يخالف هذا العلم، فليثبت أولا أن هذا العلم خطأ


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي زماكاوي عالرد 
علي فكرة انتا كلامك منطقي وانا كمان شفت الفيديو وبعدين جبت شرح تفصيلي للاله بتاعت الحج كامبل صاحب الماكينة
لقيت انه ما خالف قوانين الجاذبية دا استغلها لصالحه
ببساطه رفع سرعه الدوران من 1400 الي 3100 لفه 
وبص بقي الحركة الجميلة فين بقي انه استخدم العجلة الطائرة (الحدافه) عشان يخزن الطاقة اللي هيه العزم هنا ويعوضها 
راجل ذكي علي فكرة وعجوز كمان ))))
ودا رابط لتفصيل الماكينه  بقولك ايه ما تيجي نجربها انا وانتا .... انا اجمعها وانتا تحط الفيشه ماشي 
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Chas_Campbell_Generator
وشكرا علي القراءة ... ومستني ردك يا جميل


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي زماكاوي عالرد
> علي فكرة انتا كلامك منطقي وانا كمان شفت الفيديو وبعدين جبت شرح تفصيلي للاله بتاعت الحج كامبل صاحب الماكينة
> لقيت انه ما خالف قوانين الجاذبية دا استغلها لصالحه
> ...



معذرة، لم أفهم
أريد ردا قاطعا
هل أنت مقتنع أن هذه الآلة من الممكن أن تعمل كمحرك دائم الحركة أم لا؟
فأنا لم أفهم ماذا تقصد تحديدا


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يوليو 2011)

انا قصدت انه رفع القدرة وبس  القصة بتاعت كامبل المقصود منها رفع القدرة


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> انا قصدت انه رفع القدرة وبس  القصة بتاعت كامبل المقصود منها رفع القدرة


هذه ليست إجابة!!!
السؤال كان محددا، وهو:
* هل أنت مقتنع أن هذه الآلة من الممكن أن تعمل كمحرك دائم الحركة أم لا؟*


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
السيد زملكاوي 
بس احب اوضح قبل ما يحصل لبس  انا مهندس ميكانيكا
و انا درست تحكم الكتروني وكان مشروع تخرجي في دوائر التحكم والميكروكنترولر 
وكنت بعمل توصيل بين ماكينات المصانع والحاسوب للتحكم والعرض
وكمان انا كنت بدرس دواير التحكم في الكلية في الكورسات الصيفية لطلبة المشاريع (مهندسين ميكانيكا)
واشتغلت في المصانع كمهندس تطوير 
وبدرس ادارة مشروعات حاليا لمديرين المشاريع .....وعندي شهادات في مجال الهندسة كتيرة تدعمني

احب اتعرف بحضرتك لو كنت مهندس ميكانيكا او اي تخصص تاني من باب التعارف


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السيد زملكاوي
> بس احب اوضح قبل ما يحصل لبس  انا مهندس ميكانيكا
> و انا درست تحكم الكتروني وكان مشروع تخرجي في دوائر التحكم والميكروكنترولر
> ...


سأرد عليك بعد أن تجيب عن سؤالي:
* هل أنت مقتنع أن هذه الآلة التي وضعت رابطها لهذا المخترع الأسترالي من الممكن أن تعمل كمحرك دائم الحركة أم لا؟*
أرجو أن تعطيني إجابة قاطعة بنعم أم لا


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يوليو 2011)

*آلة جديدة لإنتاج الطاقة من الجاذبية تعمل بدون وقود *

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12




رسم مبسط عن الاختراع الجديد 


​ 
وجد حلم (آلة الحركة الدائمة) مقبرته عند أقدام قانون (حفظ الطاقة)، فهو ينص على أن (الطـاقة لا تفنى ولا تُستحدث، بل هي كمية ثابتة في الطبيعة، وذات أشكال مختلفة، ويمكن تحويلها من شكل إلى آخر)، أي أننا عندما نستهلك الطاقة في شكل من أشكالها فإننا لا ندمرها ولا نستنفدها ولا نعدمها، وتعتبر مشكلة الطاقة من أكبر المعوقات الفعلية والواقعية في العصر الحديث، ورغم أن الجاذبية الأرضية من المصادر الأساسية للطاقة، إلا أن العلم لم يعرها اهتماما مقارنة بالطاقة الشمسية.

وللأهمية الكبرى لطاقة الجاذبية كانت من أولويات بحث المخترع المصري صبري عبده عطا الله الألفي الذي تمكن أخيرا بعد محاولات وسنين بحث في اختراع آلة تنتج طاقة وتعمل بدون أي وقود، فقط تستمد طاقتها من الجاذبية الأرضية، ولا تتعارض مع قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية، وحصل بموجب اختراعه على حماية دولية للاختراع من منظمة الويبو التابعة للأمم المتحدة ورقم للحماية خاص بالفكرة والتصميمات.

وتعتمد الآلة على فرق عزم الازدواج بين الأثقال المحملة في الآلة لأن التصميم الميكانيكي للآلة يحقق:
1 – عزم الدوران للأثقال في اللون الرصاصي اكبر من عزم الدوران للأثقال التي في اللون الأخضر
2 – عند دخول الثقل من اليمين (اللون الرصاصي) إلى اليسار (اللون الأخضر) من أسفل الآلة يتجه ناحية مركز الدوران ويصبح ذراع العزم في الجهة اليسرى مساويا صفر دائما من أسفل الآلة إلى أعلى الآلة 
3 – عند دخول الثقل من اليسار (اللون الأخضر) إلى اليمين (اللون الرصاصي) من أعلى الآلة يكون على حافة ذراع العزم دائما
4 –حققت تصميمات الآلة على جعل الحركة الميكانيكية تحقق خلل دائم ومستمر راسيا وجعل عزم الدوران في الجهة اليمنى اكبر من الجهة اليسرى دائما وباستمرار 
5 – ذراع العزم في الجهة اليمنى اكبر دائما حيث الأثقال تكون دائما على نهاية الاذرع
6 - ذراع العزم في الجهة اليسرى دائما صفر
7 – حركة الأثقال على الاذرع سلسة جدا والمقاومة تكاد تكون معدومة
8 – هذا الخلل في الاتزان دائم ومستمر ويكون راسيا
9 – يحدث دوران من اليمين إلى اليسار بسرعة وقوة ثابتة 
10 – كلما زاد قطر الآلة وبنفس الأثقال يزداد ذراع العزم في جهة اليمين ويظل ذراع العزم في جهة اليسار صفر ويزداد فرق عزم الدوران وتزداد السرعة والقوة للآلة
11 – تصميمات الآلة مبنية على حقائق علمية ولا تتعارض مع قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية
12 – تم عمل عديد من النماذج لتحقيق الفكرة 
13 – تم تصوير الآلة من ناحية لا تظهر الأجزاء والحركة الميكانيكية

*مميزات الآلة*
1 – تنتج طاقة حركية لا يتخيلها العقل
2- يمكن تحويل هذه الطاقة إلى أي صورة من صور الطاقة 
3 – تعمل على مدار الساعة طوال أيام السنة 
4 – لا تحتاج إلى أي مصدر آخر لبداية الحركة 
5 – لا تتأثر بأي عوامل مناخية مثل الرياح أو الغيوم أو غيرها 
6 – تعمل في كل مكان على سطح الأرض سواء في الكهوف أو الجبال أو الأودية
7 – ستستفيد منها البشرية بعد إنتاجها مباشرة ولا تحتاج إلى وسائط أخرى
8 – لن يحتاج العالم إلى أي نوع من أنواع الوقود الحفري مثل الفحم أو النفط أو الغاز أو الوقود النووي أو أي مصدر أخر من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة المعروفة 
9 – تكلفة إنتاج هذه الآلة قليلة جدا
10 – يمكن استخدامها بطرق مختلفة منها تشغيل المصانع وإضاءة المدن وتسيير السيارات والقطارات والسفن.
11 – يمكن إنتاج وحدات "طاقة" صغيرة للوحدات السكنية للإضاءة وتشغيل الأجهزة المنزلية بها 

*ما يحتاج إلية المخترع الآن*
إنتاج هذه الآلة يحتاج إلى تقنية عالية جدا لا توجد إلا في الدول الصناعية الكبرى المتقدمة، لذلك فإن الاختراع يحتاج لتنفيذه تمويلا من رجل أعمال أو شركة من أي دولة عربية، ليبدأ التنفيذ بعد تأكده من جدوى الفكرة الاقتصادي، ويبدأ التعاون بالدخول معه كطرف أول للاتفاق مع شركة من الدول المتقدمة للإنتاج كطرف ثاني.


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 يوليو 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> *آلة جديدة لإنتاج الطاقة من الجاذبية تعمل بدون وقود *
> 
> الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف حالك أخي إسلام

هذا الموضوع مكتوب من شخص جاهل لا يعرف ‎شىء و لا يمكن أن أي شخص يكتب شيء يعتبره صحيح 

و قد أثبت خطأ هذا الماتور بعرض بسيط في مشاركتي في المرفق على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t254441.html


----------



## علي حسين (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي اسلام 
قانون حفظ الطاقة قانون صحيح
لكن ما ذهب اليه المخترع كامبل ان ثيتت صحة تجربته مخبريا
هو انه يستعمل المحرك الكهربائي كقادح بدائي trigger لاستخلاص الطاقة من نظام الجاذبيه الارضيه الكامنه .
اعتقد ان كان هذا هو التوجه لاستعمال المحرك كقادح بدائي لاستخلاص الطاقة الكامنه فهو مبدا صحيح علميا .
خذ مثلا الطاقة الكامنه في مياه السدود ... تسقط على عجلة تدور الشافت الضروري للحركة البدائيه للمولد الكهربائي ... المولد الكهربائي بحاجة الى طاقة كهربائيه (كقادح بدائي ) لتوليد مجال مغناطيسي وهو ضروري ليقطعة الملفات المركبة على الجزء الدوار على الشافت المتحرك لتوليد التيار الكهربائي وبالتالي الجهد الكهربائي لنخلص الى مولد للطاقة الكهربائيه ..
اذا نظرنا نظرة جزئيه للنظام نقول ان الطاقة الكهربائيه الاوليه الضروريه لتوليد المجال المغناطيسي لا تساوي الطاقة المستخلصة من المولد ... لكن هذه نظرة جزئيه غير صحيحة علميا .. والصحيح ان ننظر الى الموضوع نظرة كليه فنحسب الطاقة الحركيه التي سببت الحركة البدائيه لشافت المولد ونقارنها بالطاقة المستخرجة من المولد اضافة الى الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك في جميع الاجزاء والطاقة الضائعة في الاسلاك .. عندها لا بد من تحقق نظرية حفظ الطاقة ..

التجربة تستحق العناية من وجهة نظري كمبدا لاستخراج الطاقة الكهربائيه من طاقة السكون الكامنه في الجاذبيه الارضيه .


> ولا عزاء لأصحاب قانون بقاء الطاقة الذي يفهم خطا ونجعله قيد فيما لم يجعل نفسه له قيد !


----------



## ahmed421 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

looks good


----------



## radi1111 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*شيء غريب جدا*

*لاحظت في كل منتدى أو خبر ينشر أو يناقش مثل هذا الموضوع أن هناك من ينبري بمنتهى القوة ويبادر لنقد الموضوع ونشر روح اليأس والتشكيك في قلب صاحب الموضوع والمشاركين ..لا أدري هل هي مصادفة أم مقصودة ..هذه الكهرباء المجانية ستنقذ القرى المظلمة في كل مكان.. ستنقذ الشعوب المهانة في مجاهل أفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية ..ستنقل العالم إلى حضارة عادلة وثورة اتصالات جديدة ..ستوفر مليارات يستطيع بها العالم أن ينطلق إلى آفاق جديدة ولكن الباشا الإقطاعي الكبير لا يزال يمسك للفلاح السوط مع أن الفلاح صار أعلم منه وأكثر منه ثقافة وأوسع أفقا لكن الباشا لا يرى إلا نفسه وبتروله وما يلحقه (بورصة البترول وسماسرة البترول وناقلات البترول وتكرير البترول ومقاولين البحث عن البترول وأنابيب البترول ومصانع إنتاج محركات الديزل والتربينات البخارية والغازية و.. كل هذه العمالقة مهددة بهذا الاختراع المتواضع الرخيص التكلفة
هل أنا مبالغ؟*


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## ban2009ban (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اعان الله المشرفين على المنتدى على بعض المشاركات

بعض الاخوان يذكروني بمثل العنز حتى لو طارت او لها تيربو


----------



## أمير المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2012)

قانون بقاء الطاقه صحيح وكل من يعتقد في هذه المحركات للاسف يفتقر الى المعرفه الميكانيكيه فانا حولت اكثرمن جهاز لمعادلات ولم اجد ان فكره المحرك صحيحه بسسبب ان من يقترح الفكره يهمل قوى مقاومه كبيره


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شيء مميز


----------

